# Beretta 92 barrel threading complete



## Flight_Medic (Aug 22, 2016)

Picked up my barrel from* Class 3 Machining* today, and it looks awesome.










There's just enough room on a factory 92 barrel to keep the slide from hitting the can.

Here it is with the AAC TiRant-9 mounted.










Going to the range tomorrow to put some suppressed rounds through the 92.

If anyone needs barrel threading (or general NFA machine work), I highly recommend Morgan Richey. Good price (fifty bucks) and a super-fast turnaround (three days)...also a really nice guy. 


.


----------

